# Truly depressing thoughts



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

our Old Man is really showing his age now. He's been "going down hill" for awhile now. But he seems to be going faster now :sad: It was just last year that we had to cut our walks shorter, but now he just wants to take a slow stroll around the block, recently he hasn't even wanted to do the whole block. He's "slipping and tripping" a lot more. Half the time he falls going over the doorstep and curves are completely out of the question. Last week, he sneezed and fell down. The vet says that he's doing great for his age, but because of his age he is more frail. So, now we have a horrible decision to make. When should we put him to sleep. Do we wait until he seems to be in real pain, not just stiff and achy, when he can't get up on his own, when he doesn't want to eat... or before he gets this bad. It just tears us up to even think these things but seeing him fall over little things, watching him struggle to get up, and needing to pick up treats that he's dropped because he can't find them or hold on to them is making me cry.
Sorry for the depressing stuff, just needed to get it out some more.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I know how you feel.

My parents Standard Poodle was almost 14 when we finally put her down. She got to where she couldn't get up anymore on her own and she would get lost out in the backyard and not know how to get back in. Personally, I think my parents may have waited a bit too long. I feel that it's best to let them go with a bit of dignity.....because I think it's what they'd want.

When it finally came down to the last few days with my Rottie I just couldn't see him in pain anymore. I do know that he could have held on for a few more days...maybe a week, but I just couldn't let him go on like he was. He was almost to the point where he was in so much pain that he couldn't get up anymore without help. I could have been selfish and and kept helping him up....and he would have been miserable for a few more days. However, I just couldn't do it. I loved him too much to keep him here. I could see it in his face that it was time.

I am sitting here crying now. You will know in your heart when it is time. He will look up at you and his eyes will let you know. :hug:


----------



## pudlemom (Jul 11, 2010)

Poor old man it's never a easy decision to make that's for sure,they say you know in your heart when the time has come and knowing you did the best thing for him will make you smile again when your heart heals ♥ Sending (((hugs))) your way.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

This is always such a hard time in the responsibility of pet ownership. The three things I tell clients at work that we look for to determine quality of life are:

1. Is the dog eating/drinking ok? 

2. Can the dog move around without too much pain or effort? 

3. Is the dog incontinent? 

Once some of these basic qualities to life start to go then you know the time is coming. But you have to realize that while making this decision is incredibly hard, it can be one of the most generous acts of kindness toward your beloved animal. Letting them go in peace, without struggle or pain is a blessing....but deep down you know when the time will be right. 

Just focus on keeping him as comfortable and happy as possible...


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

Agreed w/ all above. Sorry for your old guy and your decision. It is not easy. The day we put our old guy down was one of the worst days of my life, but I took comfort in knowing he was free of his pain and he could be in peace running free up in heaven. Sending lots of love and prayers your way during this time.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Oh jeez, I knew I would be crying when I opened this thread.
I also agree with all of the above. 
Somehow you will "just know" I don't know how it happens; but one day you will look at him and instead of worry you will have an overwhelming sense of peace. It is in that moment that you will know it is time. 
I think there is also a sense of guilt that we go thru. Did we do enough? Are we giving up too soon? It is this feeling that somehow goes away. 
I would not wish what you are going thru on anyone. 
Our thoughts and prayers are with you.

G


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

he'll tell u when it's time...trite but true.

it might be too late, but u have switched to raw.....it might help.....

let him be an old man.....make sure he gets a little exercise....and as long as he is still walking, wagging his tail and eating.....and isn't crying.....he's okay for now...


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm so so sorry for you and him. I don't have any thing to add that hasn't been said. Good luck you gave him a good life.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I am so, so, sorry. Believe me, I can feel your pain.
I'm a firm believer in the fact that the pup tells you when it's time. My last dog did. One of the worst days of my life. I wouldn't wish that sort of pain on my worst enemy, I still cry about her and it was 11 years ago. 
The only comfort I can take from it all is that she lived a long and healthy life (14 yo), plus, the lessons she taught me have helped me become a far better parent to my Mollie. In fact, Mollie is almost a reincarnation of my last pup, and that gives me great comfort.
It just drives home to me that our pups aren't here for long at all, and how I have to remember to treasure every single second with her.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the thoughts and support. I'm afraid of making the wrong decision. None of my others dogs "faded" like he has. As of last week, we've had to moosh and cut up his meat because he has a hard time "holding" on to bigger pieces, and all of the "dishes" are elevated because he has such a hard time "bending" to the floor. I just don't know. Sometimes it seems that we should especially since he seems to be struggling so much, but then he'll do his "happy dance" (lot slower and stiffer now) like when it's time to go for a walk and then the guilt hits on how we could possibly think what we did. Any ways, thanks for the helping hands.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

my last four dogs faded.....and it was like from one day to the next....bandit started sleeping...we had to wake him up to eat....

kimba stopped eating and stopped wanting to go outside. the not eating was our signal.

nichi stopped eating altogether...and yohi was in such pain she couldn't breathe out....again...seemed like it happened overnight

no one can tell you when it's time, but from where i sit, i'd rather 'rob' a month from my dog by releasing them from this life than to wait one second too long....

good luck


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Celt said:


> our Old Man is really showing his age now. He's been "going down hill" for awhile now. But he seems to be going faster now :sad: It was just last year that we had to cut our walks shorter, but now he just wants to take a slow stroll around the block, recently he hasn't even wanted to do the whole block. He's "slipping and tripping" a lot more. Half the time he falls going over the doorstep and curves are completely out of the question. Last week, he sneezed and fell down. The vet says that he's doing great for his age, but because of his age he is more frail. So, now we have a horrible decision to make. When should we put him to sleep. Do we wait until he seems to be in real pain, not just stiff and achy, when he can't get up on his own, when he doesn't want to eat... or before he gets this bad. It just tears us up to even think these things but seeing him fall over little things, watching him struggle to get up, and needing to pick up treats that he's dropped because he can't find them or hold on to them is making me cry.
> Sorry for the depressing stuff, just needed to get it out some more.


Celt...I haven't replied sooner because I've been caught up in personal matters but I did read your post when you originally posted it and I've been thinking of you while I've been busy getting my stuff together.

I do not envy your situation. I've been there a few times myself with the pets I've had over the years and it's never easy. I don't know how others think but I always think, "Maybe there is something that can be done, maybe there's some treatment or something that will bring him back to the way he was, maybe I've done something wrong that I can correct...how do I know if he's ready? How do I know if he wants to hang on? If I get him put to sleep, will he wonder why I'm doing it? Am I failing him?" On and on it goes.

It is never, ever, ever easy.

As was said, you are the one who has to make that decision. If it looks like your dog is suffering, give him peace. This is my opinion only and NOT telling you what or when to do anything...I've realized, in time, that if I start to question, "when" I should do it, it's probably time to do it. But you know your pet better than anyone. Ultimately, it's when you feel it's right.

It is so hard to let go...you wonder if it's right. I'm still torn up about a cat I had to put to sleep in 2006. Still. Did I do it at the right time? Did I "give up" too soon? Could he have gone on longer? He was 14...I'll always question myself. But he wasn't who he had been and he was suffering. 

I will be thinking about you and I truly feel for you. It sucks so bad losing a pet.


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

I feel for you :frown: This last year, Beauty has really started to slow down, and I don't even want to think about when the times comes to let her go. We aren't there yet, not as close as you are I think. But it's getting much harder for her to get up from laying down on her own. She can't go for walks at all, she will start shaking and I can tell she's in pain after only a block or two. 

I really don't want to seem morbid, but when the time does come, have you considered getting your vet to come to your house? Or if he likes the car, you may be able to just leave him in your back seat and have the vet come out to the car.
Everyone I've talked that has done this said it was so much more peaceful than going into to the office. I haven't asked my vet yet if she does this, but I'm really hoping I can put Beauty down in our home, instead of her being terrified in a vet's office.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I am totally for the vet coming out to your house. This is what I did with Kodi. I just knew I wanted his last moments to be safe at home, not feeling nervous and anxious in a vet clinic. The vet was so nice and did come to my home. I think I had to pay a small fee for the house call, but it was totally worth it to me.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

You guys are great. Thank you for all the support. Our vet won't do the "procedure" at home, but he's never been "upset" by going to the clinic (if his wagging tail is an indications). God willing, we won't have to decide for at least a couple more months. Again, thanks.


----------

